# Gulf Dive Photos



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

We got to dive the Flower Gardens Banks National Marine Sanctuary this weekend, which is about 110 miles south of the Texas/Louisiana border. These are salt domes that have pushed up within 60' of the surface and are covered with coral reefs. We dove the east bank, west bank, Stetson bank and an oil rig while we were out there. The dives were a lot of fun even though the conditions were pretty rough. Here's a few pics:


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Very nice. I would love to see more!!


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful. X2 on seeing more.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

you can see the rest plus my dive photos from Bonaire here: http://noake.smugmug.com/Underwater


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Brett,

Do you have any close-ups of fish and lush marine growth in the oil rigs, from previous dives? I'm trying to get the folks at Save the Blue to build a small library of online photos of Gulf platforms underwater. They have a new web site by are woefully short of photos so far. I sent them this one of mine, today. Supposedly they will be in the fight to save platforms from demolition. Seems like a good cause. This copy still has my watermark from Seafavorites.com


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> Brett,
> 
> Do you have any close-ups of fish and lush marine growth in the oil rigs, from previous dives? I'm trying to get the folks at Save the Blue to build a small library of online photos of Gulf platforms underwater. They have a new web site by are woefully short of photos so far. I sent them this one of mine, today. Supposedly they will be in the fight to save platforms from demolition. Seems like a good cause. This copy still has my watermark from Seafavorites.com


Unfortunately, I do not. I did this dive with a wide-angle lens because I was wanting to get some shots of the rig structure.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Fishphoto
Yu have some great shots. What camera are you using? I have been using an a700 the last few years but just picked up an Canon S95 last week. 

Trouthappy
I will see what photos I have with me. And I see about getting them to you for the website.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

You guys might spread the word among underwater photographers, we should start a collection of donated underwater rig photos and their sealife, for Save the Blue. They might like a wide-angle view, to show the public how clear the water is. I'll mention it in the 2Cool Diver section too. Just IM me if you have a photo to send, or email me at:
[email protected]


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

michaelbaranowski said:


> Fishphoto
> Yu have some great shots. What camera are you using? I have been using an a700 the last few years but just picked up an Canon S95 last week.
> 
> Trouthappy
> I will see what photos I have with me. And I see about getting them to you for the website.


I shot these with a Nikon D90 and 12-24/4


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> You guys might spread the word among underwater photographers, we should start a collection of donated underwater rig photos and their sealife, for Save the Blue. They might like a wide-angle view, to show the public how clear the water is. I'll mention it in the 2Cool Diver section too. Just IM me if you have a photo to send, or email me at:
> [email protected]


Sounds good to me. If you know someone with an offshore boat, I'd be more than happy to go back and take some more ;-)


----------



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

I am running dive charters out of Freeport to the Rigs you are definatley invited free of charge if I can use some of your photos to advertise. I'm heading out Sunday March 4th out of Freeport.

www.captainbeardcharters.com

or

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Captain-Beard-Charters/245719702106444


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW!!! Awesome pictures!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------

